# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Sumamed, a alkohol

## cancel

Witam,
Byłem dzisiaj u lekarza i przepisał mi Sumamed. Lek ten bierze się przez 3 dni, po 1 tabletkę. Gdybym dziś rozpoczął kurację zakończyłbym w czwartek. W piątek szykuje mi się mała impreza. Czy mogę bez obaw brać lek, czy poczekać np. do soboty z rozpoczęciem leczenia? Na ulotce niestety nie ma wzmianki o działaniu tego leku z alkoholem.
Wiem, że w internecie jest masa artykułów na ten temat, jednak nie wiem jak naprawdę jest z danym lekiem i z takim okresem od wzięcia ostatniej dawki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Sumamedu nie należy łączyć z alkoholem. Obciąża to wątrobę, zwiększa ryzyko zatrucia alkoholem. Co jest istotne - alkoholu najbezpieczniej nie należy spożywać również przez kilka dni po kuracji tym lekiem ze względu na jego długi okres eliminacji z organizmu. Pozdrawiam

----------

